# Open Smallmouth Tourney!



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey guys,

I finally decided on a day and times for a open smallie tourney on the Tuscarawas River. Please see the attachment for details. I know this will be a busy weekend for most of you, but I hope to havew some fun with this one. I believe I will also fish this after sign-up is over. Leave me a message if you want to let me know if you will be there or not!

Just a side note: I want to have more tourney's next year, so I will let everyone know when that time comes. I want to add raffles and what not to both the smallie tourney's and the catfish tourney's I will have. I will keep you all posted!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Sounds interesting. I've never fished that river. Is that accessible by boat or mostly done by wading/bank fishing? How's the smallie fishing been there this year? Just looking at the river driving down 77South it appears that there are areas that are too shallow for boat.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

well you can fish it by boat, but by your screen name, I am guessing your boat is a bit bigger than what you would want to use. Jon boats/canoes/wading is the best bet for here. At least the part of the river I am around. I don't know about the whole thing. My boat is only 12 ft with a 10 horse on it. I have to be careful on how far I go, because if I go below too shallow of an area, I might not be able to get back to the ramp. It is awesome for smallies and saugeyes though!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I figured my boat was too big... was just wondering in general how people fish it since I've never done so myself. Thanks for the info. Would be neat to fish there someday and do something new.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

ohh come on Bill you can take the TR20 through some rapids, a few scratches and a low unit are nothin!


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

You can use your Triton in Dover on a 4 mile stretch of river with a rugged ramp.


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

What about oxbows?


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Is live bait or boats aloud?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Shows how ignorant I am. What is an oxbow?? or for me to understand, you would have to tell me where one is. But yes oxbows would be fine! River, Creek, whatever. Lake as far as I care. I just want to have some fun with it. Smallmouth from anywhere. Just not a private stocked pond there Action!  Just kidding ya!

Live bait is fine with me. I think I said something in the flier about boat or bank. boats are fine with me. I wished I could get in one myself! My uncle is going to float for the tourney from below Gnaden here to Port Washington I believe.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Well I decided to cancel the smallie tourney due to the level of the river. I know some of you hardcore guys would still fish it, but there seems not to be much interest in it. The guys I knew were going to fish said they are not going to now since the water is up a bit. 


The cat tourney is still on though!


----------

